# Lathe spindle thru-hole diameter for bicycle work



## graviT (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been looking to get a lathe for awhile. Primarily to do small parts, tooling and bicycle work. I have a small shop and rent currently so have been looking at smaller toolroom lathes. Problem is the thru-hole on most all of them seems to be less than 1 inch. 

I'd be interested to hear what lathes people are using and how important they think a thru-hole is that can pass standard bicycle tubing. Would I be banging my head if I bought a really nice lathe that only had a 25mm thru-hole?

Thanks for your opinions


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

1 3/8" is most common in mid-size lathes and will handle most things other than a 36mm HT. I regularly use the thru-hole for 1.25" round bar for making tooling and parts. It would be a big pain to have to cut little sections off every time I wanted to turn something. Keep an eye on Craig's List for old bench top lathes.

-Joel


----------



## graviT (Aug 9, 2009)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I regularly use the thru-hole for 1.25" round bar for making tooling and parts. It would be a big pain to have to cut little sections off every time I wanted to turn something.


Thanks for the response. My horizontal mill takes 5c collets. When I was thinking of a "larger lathe" I was thinking of something that takes 5c's so they could share collets. Looking at the dimensions of a 5c collet, means even that would be a bit small. :-(

That's looks like a nice setup you have there, mind sharing what it is? I'm thinking I need to compile a list of smaller, quality lathes with larger bores to run regular craigslist searches with.

Teryk


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

My 1956 Delta Rockwell 12"x36" also takes 5C collets. I rarely use the 5Cs anymore since I got the adjustable collet setup by Pratt and Burnerd pictured above. The chuck and collets were around $600 and worth every penny. The second biggest improvement I made cost me $10

__
https://flic.kr/p/5310507270

-Joel


----------



## graviT (Aug 9, 2009)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> The chuck and collets were around $600 and worth every penny. The second biggest improvement I made cost me $10
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5310507270


:thumbsup: That's pretty ingenious. I think I'll have to copy that.

Teryk


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

graviT said:


> :thumbsup: That's pretty ingenious. I think I'll have to copy that.
> 
> Teryk


If you do so, the next step up is using a waterproof caliper for the job. 
Waterproof calipers are not that expensive these days, and the non-waterproof calipers tend to not like coolant all that much :madman:

I will replace mine as soon as I find the time.

Counting out that, it's a great way of speeding up the process.

Magura


----------



## graviT (Aug 9, 2009)

Mr.Magura said:


> Counting out that, it's a great way of speeding up the process.


And a whole lot cheaper than a DRO.

Teryk

_(edited - because I accidentally posted here, when I was intending to respond to a PM_ ut


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

graviT said:


> Thanks for the response. My horizontal mill takes 5c collets. When I was thinking of a "larger lathe" I was thinking of something that takes 5c's so they could share collets. Looking at the dimensions of a 5c collet, means even that would be a bit small. :-(
> 
> That's looks like a nice setup you have there, mind sharing what it is? I'm thinking I need to compile a list of smaller, quality lathes with larger bores to run regular craigslist searches with.
> 
> Teryk


Most lathes that have a 5C collet spindle will have a thru bore of 1 3/16"-1 3/8".
Andy


----------



## graviT (Aug 9, 2009)

The OD of the barrel on my 5c collets are just under 1.25. On my mill this would also be the largest through bore (assuming I could mount a chuck on it). I've been looking at lathes along the lines of this hardinge TL. I just heard back from someone on the Hardinge list that it is less than 1.125, course that doesn't say anything about other 5c lathes.

Oh Well, the shipping would be crazy to get it to me on the West Coast.


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

ANY lathe that can use a 5C collet should have a 1-3/8 bore min. The major diam on the threads is ~1.25 and it takes a little more diam to fit a drawtube over it.

Of course, you can't use a collet if you want to pass something that large through the headstock - Just a chuck. The largest 5C pass though collet is 1-1/8 (the collet walls are very thin). Im pretty sure there are couple sizes avail above that, but the stock can't pass completely though since they have to step down for the drawbar.

The 1-1/8" you heard for the TL may be the pass though while using a collet...

Tons on lathes on CL. Go find a SB 10K or something.


----------



## HomeGrownSS (Jan 18, 2006)

im happy with my lathe, and it only has a 3/4" thru hole.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

I have two lathes and both have a spindle bore of 25/32. I wouldn't frown on a larger bore but it's not the only spec that matters when acquiring a good lathe.

I'd shop price, construction, condition, features in no particular order. Get the biggest lathe you have room for. As you probably know using your mill; more mass=bigger cuts.

If you've not ever checked out www.lathes.co.uk, there's a buying guide for used lathes that may be worth a read.

Good luck in your search. Be patient and have fun.


----------



## buildyourown (Dec 1, 2004)

In general, the higher quality lathes come with bigger thru holes. Old American stuff and newer jap and taiwanese stuff. The chinese and random branded stuff like jet and grizzly are the ones with the tiny spindles.
I have an old Logan 12x24 with a massive 2" thru hole. This is a tiny lathe and 2 strong men can lift the entire thing into a truck.

Keep looking. I wouldn't settle for less than 1.5"


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

having a larger through hole in the spindle is really nice. I'm not sure how big the hole is in mine, but unfortunately it's not 2", so I had to turn a shaft between centers last night. Much prefer not doing that. Just don't turn 1/2" or smaller tubing in 10' lengths or you'll end up with a nice whip. I have managed to scare myself, but never kinked a tube.

I buy head tube material in meter lengths, and being able to put the longer piece through the spindle is really nice. Don't think I would use the lathe to cut pieces off of the long tube if I wasn't able to do that.


----------



## graviT (Aug 9, 2009)

buildyourown said:


> I have an old Logan 12x24 with a massive 2" thru hole. This is a tiny lathe and 2 strong men can lift the entire thing into a truck.
> 
> Keep looking. I wouldn't settle for less than 1.5"


I'm curious what model you have. According to  this specification table all the 12" Logans had 1.375" bores.


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

graviT said:


> I'm curious what model you have. According to  this specification table all the 12" Logans had 1.375" bores.


x2. A 2+" bore is a pretty rare bird. I have a Sheldon R15 w/ D1-6 spindle that has a 2-1/4" bore but its HUGE. Takes a MT6 center. I can't imagine a 12" logan having the same. Esp not one that can be picked up by two people.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I have an R13, used to be a nice lathe but somebody wore it out.


----------



## buildyourown (Dec 1, 2004)

graviT said:


> I'm curious what model you have. According to  this specification table all the 12" Logans had 1.375" bores.


Well, maybe I'm full of ****.
Not going to go out the cold of the garage and pull the chuck to prove you wrong.

Regardless, spindle size in important and you don't need a huge footprint machine to get it.


----------



## HomeGrownSS (Jan 18, 2006)

i dont really think spindle size is all that important. maybe thats bc mine is only 3/4"... wait, are we still talking about lathes?

anyways i think there are features i would choose over a large spindle.... for instance i friggin love my power feed. if i do need to turn a shaft larger than my spindle through hole i can setup my steady rest. ya its another step, but not that big a deal. i rarely find myself thinking that i would like a larger through hole.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I would really miss it. I have to work hard to get a decent part out of my lathe, and the large hole in the spindle helps make a lot of operations more tolerable.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

buildyourown said:


> Well, maybe I'm full of ****.
> Not going to go out the cold of the garage and pull the chuck to prove you wrong.
> 
> Regardless, spindle size in important and you don't need a huge footprint machine to get it.


Could be a prior owner's mod? I've seen a lot of weird things on old machines.

The larger the thru-hole, the better but it's not the only spec to consider when looking at a used machine. Size, capacity, condition, quick-change or change gear, speed range, tooling, etc, etc, etc. If you can "hit" on most of your specs and it's a good machine at a good price, well...?


----------

